
The new Windows subsystem for Linux architecture: a deep dive - adamnemecek
https://mybuild.techcommunity.microsoft.com/sessions/77003/#
======
WalterGR
This appears to be a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19868282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19868282)

------
dangus
Beware, this site hijacks your back button rendering it inoperable.

~~~
vnglst
Thanks for this, domain blocked!

~~~
WalterGR
I had no problem with the site.

